# Starting a Kiwifarms lolcow deadpool with crypto



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jul 29, 2021)

I don't know if anyone has said this before, but I was bored the other day and ended up thinking about dead pools and tontines. Then I started thinking about how cool it would be if there was a dead pool centered around lolcows. I'm not 100% sure how it would work, but I imagine that you would form groups of lolcows based on shared demographic traits (age, income level, sex, health, and so on) and bet on which one of them is going to die last. There would be one period where kiwis can place their bets and once that is over the waiting begins. Once there is one cow left standing, the winners each get an equal cut of the all of the money put in.  The only thing I'm not sure of is what happens to the money once bets have been locked in. It could remain as crypto and then be doled out once the game ends, or it could turned into USD, invested, and then the winners receive their cut of the bets plus the money gained over the course of the game or that money could be used to enrich the person running the game. A combination of both of these is also possible. The biggest hurdle I see is getting someone who can be trusted to just sit on a big pile of money for a long period of time. Here is an example of how this would work:

The person running the operation (let's call him Mr. House) announces to everyone that a new dead pool game is starting. The parameters for the group will be male cows in their 30-40s who aren't drug addicts, troons, or overweight. The participants will place one bet of a uniform amount (let's say $5) on one of the following cows:
1. Russell Greer
2. Chuck Wendig
3. Doug 'Nostalgia Critic' Walker
4. Tim Pool
5. Alex 'Yanderedev' Mahan
6.Noah 'Spoony' Antwiler
7. Paul Joseph Watson
8. Devin 'Legal Eagle'  Stone
9. Tariq Nasheed
10. Gregory 'Onision' Daniel
During a one month period, the participants of the game each pay Mr. House $5 and tell him who they are betting on. Let's say that 100 kiwis each submit one bet of $5 and each cow has 10 kiwis betting on them. When that one month period ends, the bets are locked in. Mr. House hangs onto that money until one cow is left. Once the deaths of all, but one of the cows has been confirmed, the 10 kiwis that bet on the winning cow each walk away with at least $50, depending on what happened to the money between the end of the betting period and the death of the second to last cow. 

So, what do you think of my idea?


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Jul 29, 2021)

That's a great idea, I volunteer to be the one who holds onto the funds while the deathpool takes place.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 30, 2021)

Only if its in Monero and we use my wallet.


----------



## Least Concern (Jul 30, 2021)

$50 on Ralph. $100 on Tooter.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 30, 2021)

interesting scam, might work.


----------



## supremeautismo (Jul 30, 2021)

I’m not gonna send bitcoin to my internet fwiends but I’m betting Spoony. Tick tock you crazy diamond.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 31, 2021)

Could be done with smart contracts. The key issue would be creating a method of death authentication that doesn't involve trusting an individual.
You could try writing a script to scan the Social Security Death Index at regular intervals, I suppose. Maybe Ancestry or some other service offers an API that allows you to make queries to the SSDI.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jul 31, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Could be done with smart contracts. The key issue would be creating a method of death authentication that doesn't involve trusting an individual.
> You could try writing a script to scan the Social Security Death Index at regular intervals, I suppose. Maybe Ancestry or some other service offers an API that allows you to make queries to the SSDI.


Smart contracts might work. I will admit that I don't fully understand the concept, but it sounds viable. I didn't think much about death authentication, since obituaries are a thing. I assumed that we could just use obituaries, but now that I think of it, that would rely on trusting journalists. While I don't think there is precedent for that level of corruption, I do think it's possible. Look at what happened with the emulator troon guy. Using social security would probably be a better option. The only problems I see are a possible upset in the American social security program and the fact that Paul Joseph Watson (along with many other cows) is not American.


----------

